
Ask HN: What one app can I use to manage all the IoT devices in my home? - tarikozket
I have a Ring doorbell, Ring alarm, smart blinds from Tilt, Nest thermostat, Alexa, August lock and etc.<p>All of them use separate apps and don&#x27;t work with each other. Not all of them have integration with Alexa either and I find Alexa app super difficult to use.<p>Is there any app I can use to manage all of these devices? And write my own integrations when needed?
======
printfhn
I write python scripts to control my devices, and made a web page to trigger
these scripts: [https://github.com/printfinn/smart-garage-
rails](https://github.com/printfinn/smart-garage-rails). I run this website on
a Raspberry Pi in my home, it's been working fine for half a year. It's
written with Ruby on Rails, and one good thing it provides is that you don't
need to worry about privacy, because it doesn't need to be connected to the
Internet, only inside you home net.

------
stefanpie
Sounds like Home Assistant may fit your usecase well if you are willing to do
some small initial configuration. [https://www.home-
assistant.io/](https://www.home-assistant.io/)

------
paxpelus
I am using node-red to control some lamps e.g. when it is getting dark and my
phone is around (check bluetooth connection) then turn on the living room
lamp.

You can do so many automations by using nodejs in the nodes.You can check it
out here [https://nodered.org/](https://nodered.org/)

